# Meet Jaska!



## JaskaTheFennec (Oct 15, 2014)

_I hope this is the right place to post all of this! ^^'

_*Name:* Jaska
*Meaning: *"Quiet"
*Age:* 19
*Sex:* Female
*Species:* Fennec Fox
*Height:* 5"9
*Weight:* 145 lbs

*Appearance:* CLICK ME
- *Hair and fur:* Small mohawk w/ purple edges, purple throughout fur
- *Markings:* Freckles & spots
- *Eye color:* Yellow / gold
- *Other features:* Nose piercing, wears a bow on tail base, likes shorts & crop-tops
*Behavior and Personality:* Jaska tends to be a very nice person, but she has a grumpy side. She like serious discussions just as much as she likes joking around and having fun. She makes a great friend, as she will never back down from a chance to defend you. Most definitely NOT a morning person.

*Skills:* Intelligent, great in hand-to-hand combat
*Weaknesses:* Has back problems, not okay with gore

*Likes:* Video games, music, reading, smoking, writing, cats
*Dislikes:* Storms, heavy rain, frogs
*Fears: *Being disliked by close friends, failing at her dreams, drowning
**Note: Jaska has a deep distrust of most dogs. She was mauled by them at a young age, and therefore, takes longer to warm up to them. However, her girlfriend is a dog, so she doesn't HATE them. It just takes some time for her to trust them.**

History: WIP

---
---

*Clothing/Personal Style:* Shorts, crop-tops, underwear
*Picture*:






*Goal:* To be a famous writer
*Profession:* News Journalist
*Personal quote:* ----
*Theme song:* "BOSS" - Fifth Harmony 
*Birthdate:*  Aug 4, 1995
*Star sign:* Leo

*Favorite food:* Steak
*Favorite drink:* Mountain Dew
*Favorite location:* Fields
*Favorite weather:* Sunny && warm
*Favorite color:* Purple

*Least liked food:* Mushrooms
*Least liked drink:* Beer
*Least liked location:* Ocean
*Least liked weather:* Stormy && cloudy

*Favorite person:* Saluki
*Least liked person:* N/A
*Friends:* Saluki, Kritanta, Nira
*Relations:* Open w/ Saluki
*Enemies:* N/A
*Significant other:* Saluki
*Orientation:* Pansexual​


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 15, 2014)

Again---toooo cute. 
I wish I could wear shorts like that and get away with it in real life. ;W;


----------



## JaskaTheFennec (Oct 20, 2014)

Meet my second 'sona, Liri!






*Name:* Liri
*Meaning: *Freedom
*Age:* 18
*Sex:* Female
*Species:* Maned Wolf + Ram
*Height:* 5"7
*Weight:* 133 lbs

*Appearance:* SEE ABOVE
- *Hair and fur:* Blonde mohawk, black, rosy cheeks, rosy tail tip
- *Markings:* Freckles & spots
- *Eye color:* Yellow / gold
- *Other features:* Nose piercing, loves wearing jewelry
*Behavior and Personality:* Liri is an extremely determined individual. She lets absolutely nothing stand in her way, and has a lot of self-confidence. She has some bad habits, but she has been working to kick said habits.

*Skills:* Determined, hard worker, knows Kung-Fu & other forms of martial arts, great with a sword
*Weaknesses:* Weak heart, allergic to many forms of perfume

*Likes:* Writing, video games, movies, practicing forms of fighting
*Dislikes:* Turtlenecks, nails on a chalkboard, Styrofoam 

History: WIP

---
---

*Clothing/Personal Style:* Shorts, skirts, crop tops, underwear
*Picture*: SEE ABOVE 

*Goal:* To be a world renowned public speaker
*Profession:* Public Speaker
*Personal quote:* ----
*Theme song:* "Teen Idle" - Marina & The Diamonds
*Birthdate:* Sep. 23rd, 1996
*Star sign:* --

*Favorite food: *Any sweets, especially brownies
*Favorite drink:* Fruit Punch
*Favorite location:* Home
*Favorite weather:* Fall & Spring weather
*Favorite color:* Blue / yellow

*Least liked food:* Spinach
*Least liked drink:* Coke
*Least liked location:* Anywhere in the sky - she hates flying
*Least liked weather:* Freezing cold

*Favorite person:* N/A
*Least liked person:* N/A
*Friends:* Jaska
*Relations:* N/A
*Enemies:* N/A
*Significant other:* N/A
*Orientation:* Pansexual
​


----------



## Pantheros (Oct 20, 2014)

that's simply awesome! you have a very unique style going there! 
The horns and accesories are a great adittion X3
good work on the pesonality, traits n stuf aswell!


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 23, 2014)

JaskaTheFennec said:


> *Likes:* Video games, music, reading, smoking, writing, *cats*
> *Dislikes:* *Dogs*, storms, heavy rain, sexists, homophobes, *racists*, transphobes
> ​


Forgive me if I'm being too picky here but lemme get this straight. Assuming we're on about anthros:
-They prefer cat people
-They don't like dog people
-They hate seeing people get picked on for what they look like.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 23, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Forgive me if I'm being too picky here but lemme get this straight. Assuming we're on about anthros:
> -They prefer cat people
> -They don't like dog people
> -They hate seeing people get picked on for what they look like.



Probably aren't talking about anthros, methinks.


----------



## JaskaTheFennec (Oct 23, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Forgive me if I'm being too picky here but lemme get this straight. Assuming we're on about anthros:
> -They prefer cat people
> -They don't like dog people
> -They hate seeing people get picked on for what they look like.



-Jaska does, in fact, prefer cat people
-She has a bad history with dogs - HOWEVER, her girlfriend is a dog so I should adjust that to say /some/ dogs
-Yes. If you're thinking this is weird because she doesn't like dogs, she would never pick on a dog for being a dog?? 

Jaska is, by technicality, a branch off of me & my personality. Some of it is purely fantasy, and some of it comes from me. So. I'm a cat person, but I love dogs. Jaska, however, was mauled by dogs when she was very young, sooo. Yeah.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 23, 2014)

I suppose it's realistic to say people have conflicting ideals over actual personality traits.


----------



## JaskaTheFennec (Oct 23, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> I suppose it's realistic to say people have conflicting ideals over actual personality traits.



I suppose so xD
I'll just fix up her info a bit?

Edit: There we go. Maybe that helps a bit? Took some stuff off, haha.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 23, 2014)

Both names are found in Finnish language.
Jaska is a male name, or a nickname for Jaakko.
Liri means wee, probably taken after a river.

I can't say I didn't have a small laugh at the T-shirts, and the fact Jaska's underwear says "Fuck me", though it looks like you edited that picture out of OP.
Jaska's also got a bit of a contradiction: She appears to dislike men, as hinted by her shirt, unless she's forced to wear a shirt that encourages killing men (which could be thought of as sexist too), but is a pansexual, which as far as I know, is being able to love all genders and whateverthefuckbetweens.

Also regarding Liri, she's a pansexual looking for females only? Isn't that being lesbian?


----------



## JaskaTheFennec (Oct 23, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Both names are found in Finnish language.
> Jaska is a male name, or a nickname for Jaakko.
> Liri means wee, probably taken after a river.
> 
> ...



Jaska = Fox (Cherokee, if I remember correctly??)
Liri = Freedom. Not sure what language.

Jaska's "fuck me" pic came from: http://sarcophagidae.deviantart.com/art/C-JaskaTheFennec-481763879
So no, I did not edit it. It was comm'd that way.

She does not dislike men omg.
She dislikes CATCALLERS. 
And yes, she likes all genders.

Liri is Pansexual, but holy shit she is allowed to be searching for a girlfriend as of right now.
lmao


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 23, 2014)

http://www.behindthename.com/submit/name/jaska


----------



## JaskaTheFennec (Oct 23, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> http://www.behindthename.com/submit/name/jaska



Whoops, okay! c:
I don't even remember where I got Jaska's name from xD so, good to know!!
Thank you C:

But, I KNOW Liri means freedom
http://sta.sh/01e30eygg75h


----------



## JaskaTheFennec (Oct 27, 2014)

Meet *Vlora*, my third 'sona






*Name:* Vlora
*Meaning: *Brave
*Age:* 20
*Sex:* Female
*Species:* Opossum 
*Height:* 5"3
*Weight:* 148 lbs

*Appearance:* SEE ABOVE
- *Hair and fur:* Dip-dyed mohawk, white fur
- *Markings:* Has spots on stomach
- *Eye color:* Blue
- *Other features:* Wears gauges, has a nose ring
*Behavior and Personality:* Vlora goes against everything her species tells her to. She never hides from a fight, and has spent a great deal of time learning self-defense. She is especially skilled at using her tail as a weapon, using it to trip or knock her opponents down.

*Skills:* Tough, skilled with heavy objects (she can lift about 4x her body weight with ease) intelligent, has incredibly strong bones
*Weaknesses:* Scares easily to loud, sudden noises

*Likes:* Studying, reading, sewing, technology / electronics
*Dislikes:* Water, storms, snowy weather

History: WIP

---
---

*Clothing/Personal Style:* Long-sleeves, tank tops, shorts, skinny jeans
*Picture*: SEE ABOVE 

*Goal:* To be a pro fighter
*Profession:* Computer Engineer 
*Personal quote:* ----
*Theme song:* "Titanium" - David Guetta ft. Sia
*Birthdate:* Unknown
*Star sign:* --

*Favorite food: *Steak
*Favorite drink:* Vodka
*Favorite location:* In the ring
*Favorite weather:* Fall & Spring weather
*Favorite color:* Gray

*Least liked food:* Onions
*Least liked drink:* Any soda
*Least liked location:* The ocean
*Least liked weather:* Snowy

*Favorite person:* N/A
*Least liked person:* N/A
*Friends:* Jaska, Liri
*Relations:* N/A
*Enemies:* N/A
*Significant other:* N/A
*Orientation:* Bisexual​


----------



## Iscora (Oct 30, 2014)

i really like the last one! 
the colours are all well fitting and there are no unnecessary details  still all of them are unique and outstanding


----------



## JaskaTheFennec (Oct 31, 2014)

Iscora said:


> i really like the last one!
> the colours are all well fitting and there are no unnecessary details  still all of them are unique and outstanding



Thanks so much, dear! ^^


----------

